# Festplatte formatieren



## SirBen (6 Mai 2003)

Hallo,
da sich in diesem Forum offensichtlich eine Menge Leute mit "Ahnung" tummeln, hoffe ich mit meiner Frage hier gut aufgehoben zu sein. 
Ich möchte meine Festplatte formatieren und Windows XP installieren. Welche Daten muss ich dazu sichern um möglichst schnell wieder alles am Laufen zu haben? Irgendwelche Treiber vom CD ROM? Irgendwas von T-Online für mein DSL? Wie formatiere ich am Besten? Habe im Moment Windows ME. Solltet ihr noch weitere Angaben brauchen, dann fragt mich einfach. Für eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich jetzt schon einmal.
Viele Grüsse von der Mosel
Sir Ben


----------



## technofreak (6 Mai 2003)

@SirBen 
Wenn du keinen absoluten Exoten/Superneu als PC , brauchst du wahrscheinlich gar keinen 
Treiber für den PC (du solltest aber prüfen ob du für deine Peripherie (Scanner z.B, XP kompatible Treiber hast)
da WXP (erfreulicherweise) fast alle gängigen Treiber integriert hat, auch die Anbindung an DSL ist in Windows
 als Breitband Verbindung/WAN Miniport (PPPOE)  vorgesehen, so daß man nur diese Verbindung installieren
 und mit den Zugangsdaten füttern muß. T-Online 5.0 läuft ebenfalls ohne jeden zusätzlichen Treiber. 
Als Dateisystem solltes du NTFS wählen, und in Abhängigkeit von der Größe deiner Platte zwei Partitionen vorsehen.
Die erste sollte hauptsächlich für Windows und Programme reserviert bleiben, die zweite für Daten. 
Da WXP selber ca 1.4 GB "frißt", sollte die erste Partition mindestens 10 GB groß sein.
tf


----------



## SirBen (6 Mai 2003)

Hallo TF,
egal um welche Uhrzeit ich hier poste, jedesmall kommt eine super-schnelle Antwort von dir   
DANKE.
Jetzt aber noch ein paar Einzelheiten.
Soll ich im DOS - Modus einfach format C: (bzw. Deltree C: ) eingeben?
Wie unterteile ich meine Festplatte?


----------



## technofreak (6 Mai 2003)

SirBen schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich im DOS - Modus einfach format C: (bzw. Deltree C: ) eingeben?
> Wie unterteile ich meine Festplatte?



Als erstes muß du dich mal von DOS verabschieden, das gibst eigentlich nicht mehr (wie schon bei den Vorgängern 
Windows NT, Windows 2000 ) es sei denn du würdest tatsächlich das alte FAT16/32 System beibehalten wollen,
 was aber nicht ratsam ist. DOS gibts unter NT nur noch als Emulation d.h du kannst ein Fenster öffnen
 in dem DOS Programme (mehr oder weniger...) laufen können. 

Die Installation von WXP wird von CD ausgeführt und da wirst du zu den entsprechenden Punkten 
gelotst, nach ein bißchen vor Ort Hilfe solltest du Ausschau halten, denn die Installation von XP weicht schon erheblich 
von WME ab. Bei XP handelt es sich fast um ein "richtiges" OS (Kopf einzieh   ).
 während WME ein untauglicher Versuch am untauglichen Objekt ist.....

Während der Installation wird u.a. die Partitionierung (Löschung der alten Partitionen und Neueinteilung ) vorgenommen.
Sei mir nicht böse, aber dafür solltest du  wirklich nach jemanden Ausschau halten , der dir dabei helfen kann.
Eine XP Installation per Forumsdialog zu supporten, übersteigt doch etwas den Rahmen dieses Forums.

Als Randbemerkung , falls du WXP noch nicht gesehen hast, die grünen Wiesen ala TeleTubbies sind die 
Grundeinstellung von XP, mit ein bißchen Geduld kann man es aber wieder (fast) wie ein vernünftiges
 Betriebssystem aussehen lassen .
tf


----------



## SirBen (6 Mai 2003)

Ok, 
da ich auch ein bißchen bewandert im Umgang mit dem PC bin, sollte es wohl nicht unmöglich für mich sein, die Sache ans Laufen zu bekommen. Ich werde mich jedoch noch einmal melden wenn alles klappt. Wenn du also nicht´s mehr von mir hörst, dann habe ich mich zusammen mit meinem PC aus dem Fenster gestürzt.


----------



## virenscanner (6 Mai 2003)

> ....dann habe ich mich zusammen mit meinem PC aus dem Fenster gestürzt. icon_biggrin.gif


Bitte nicht...... :bussi:


----------



## SirBen (8 Mai 2003)

So, die Platte hab ich leer gemacht und jetzt klappt wieder alles 
Doch mir ist da echt was blödes passiert. Und zwar:
Ich habe 2 CD Laufwerke. E und F. Laufwerk E ist schon ne ganze Zeit lang kaputt. Nachdem ich die Festplatte geräumt hatte, wollte ich Windows per bootfähiger CD von Laufwerk F starten. Doch der PC hat das kaputte Laufwerk E als Master erkannt. Also hab ich mein Glück im BIOS versucht. Doch vergebens. Ich konnte das Masterlaufwerk nicht umstellen, da die Auswahl der Bootreihenfolge lediglich CD ROM angeboten hat, nicht jedoch ob E oder F. Als ich dann den PC mit der Startdiskette unter der Einstellung "mit CD ROM Unterstützung" hochgefahren habe und von A auf F gewechselt habe um ins Setup von XP zu kommen, kam die Meldung "Setup im DOS-Betrieb nicht möglich".
Also habe ich die Laufwerke umgesteckt und siehe da, es hat geklappt.
Jetzt bin ich wieder froh


----------



## Devilfrank (9 Mai 2003)

Siehste, habe ich Dir doch gesagt, dass die CD bootet. Natürlich muss das Laufwerk auch funzen...
 
Na dann viel Spass mit dem KlickiBunti-Teletubbi-BS


----------



## Heiko (9 Mai 2003)

SirBen schrieb:
			
		

> Doch der PC hat das kaputte Laufwerk E als Master erkannt. Also hab ich mein Glück im BIOS versucht. Doch vergebens. Ich konnte das Masterlaufwerk nicht umstellen, da die Auswahl der Bootreihenfolge lediglich CD ROM angeboten hat, nicht jedoch ob E oder F. Als ich dann den PC mit der Startdiskette unter der Einstellung "mit CD ROM Unterstützung" hochgefahren habe und von A auf F gewechselt habe um ins Setup von XP zu kommen, kam die Meldung "Setup im DOS-Betrieb nicht möglich".
> Also habe ich die Laufwerke umgesteckt und siehe da, es hat geklappt.
> Jetzt bin ich wieder froh


Die Einstellung Master/Slave wird in aller Regel nicht im Bios vorgenommen, sondern per Jumper direkt am Laufwerk.


----------

